
Uber Reports Second Quarter 2019 Results - kgwgk
https://investor.uber.com/news-events/news/press-release-details/2019/Uber-Reports-Second-Quarter-2019-Results/default.aspx
======
kgwgk
$5.2bn loss, including $4bn from stock-based compensation.

Net cash used in operating activities: $922mn.

Slides:
[https://s23.q4cdn.com/407969754/files/doc_financials/2019/Q2...](https://s23.q4cdn.com/407969754/files/doc_financials/2019/Q2/Uber-Q2-19-Earnings.pdf)

